# American Broadleaf Pellets From Pelletgrilloutlet.com  "Beware"



## YoderGuy (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone ever order American Broadleaf PURE 100 Competition Grade BBQ Wood Pellets from Pelletgrilloutlet.com?

or should I say, anyone order them and actually get them delivered?

I placed an order with these guys in June, kept getting emails that the product was on backorder.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Thursday, June 30, 2011 8:05 PM
Subject: Order Id:54786 Thank you for your order!

Hi!

Thank you for your order. We wanted to let you know that we are currently out of stock of American Broadleaf  pellets. We are expecting to receive our order in the next couple of weeks. As soon as they arrive we will be in touch with tracking info. Thanks!

Happy Grilln',

PGO Customer Service Team
Here I am, 6 Months later, no pellets, and out a C note.

I have made many attempts to rectify this, emails in both directions, with PGO and American Broadleaf, each time promising,

one email even told me it was ready to ship in one line, and we are backordered in the next line....
*Sent:* Monday, October 24, 2011 4:05 PM

Hi Guy,

Your order will ship this week. We are currently backordered on PURE 100
PECAN, HICKORY, MESQUITE and OAK. We can provide a substitute or you can
choose a flavor we have in stock. Your tracking number will be
285610515000052 via FEDEX.

Please let us know how you would like to proceed.

Rich
How can you have a tracking number for something you are out of stock on?

I ran it just for fun

Not Found

No information for the following shipments/FedEx Office orders has been received by our system yet. Please try again later or contact Customer Service.

13 days later, I emailed asking where we were with this order and he replied

*Sent:* Monday, October 24, 2011 4:05 PM

Hi Guy,

Your order should have shipped last week.  I will check into it and if it did not go out, I will make sure it goes out.

Rich.   
Still no product, it has been so long now, PayPal will not do anything, but I did file, which puts a ding on them, but leaves me with nothing for my C note.

Beware, PayPal will not help you after 45 Days
My original order was for


American Broadleaf (TM) PURE 100 Competition Grade BBQ Wood Pellets 60 lbs.
Pure 100 1st Flavor:Apple
Pure 100 2nd Flavor:Pecan
PURE 100 3rd Flavor:Cherry
PURE 100 Bonus Bag:Hickory (add 24.99)
Pick Up or Shipping:Pacific Time ($0)

ABPURE100

104.96

$ 104.96

*Sub Total*

*$ 104.96*

AMBROAD 10.0% Coupon

$ -10.50

Shipping/Handling

$ 0.00

*Total*

*$ 94.46*


----------



## eman (Dec 3, 2011)

Find out where they are located and file w/ the BBB is the first step.

Then contact the attorney general in that state and file a complaint.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2011)

After you get your money back order your pellets from Todd at http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## YoderGuy (Dec 3, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> After you get your money back order your pellets from Todd at http://www.amazenproducts.com/


Bourbon Barrel caught my eye right off!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 3, 2011)

pelletgilloutlet.com is in Portland, Or.; here is the BBB site for that area:

http://alaskaoregonwesternwashington.bbb.org/


----------



## YoderGuy (Dec 4, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> pelletgilloutlet.com is in Portland, Or.; here is the BBB site for that area:
> 
> http://alaskaoregonwesternwashington.bbb.org/


Thanks, Complaint Filed!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2011)

FYI

PGO has shut the doors or ready to. I have friends in Oregon that deal with the store.


----------



## YoderGuy (Dec 5, 2011)

nepas said:


> FYI
> 
> PGO has shut the doors or ready to. I have friends in Oregon that deal with the store.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 5, 2011)

You might also contact the local PD or Sheriff's office and file a fraud complaint. Even though they are internet, it is my understanding that if they have a storefront you might be able to get the fraud division on it before they shut down

Good luck


----------



## michael ark (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## tjohnson (Dec 5, 2011)

Did you use a CC or PayPal?

You can file a complaint with either and they'll get your $$$

Todd


----------



## roller (Dec 5, 2011)

I ordered pellets from them 2yrs ago and everything was fine. Tried to order some from them last year and it took 2 weeks even to get a reply to my question to them. Never sent any money glad that I did not...I was trying to get Pecan...


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 5, 2011)

I was "Warned" by a few other guys in the business

TJ


----------



## YoderGuy (Dec 6, 2011)

To qualify for the PayPal Purchase Protection, claims must be filed within

45 days from the date of the transaction.  In this case, the claim was submitted after the 45 day deadline.  Therefore, we are unable to offer a resolution toward this matter at this time.  We regret any confusion in this matter and would encourage you to contact the seller for resolution.

The case has also been noted for future reference.

Again, we value your business and regret that you have had this experience.

To avoid similar experiences in the future, visit the PayPal Security Center by clicking the "Security Center" link in the upper right-hand corner of any PayPal webpage.

If you have any further questions, please feel free to contact us again.

Sincerely,

PayPal


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2011)

Great help on the BBB complaint and the local remedies available.  Todd Rocks, he'll deliver as promised!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 6, 2011)

I ordered 1/2 pallet and got Bear Mtn in place of the BL, Glad they did that cuz the BL sux.


----------



## YoderGuy (Dec 6, 2011)

*From:* Better Business Bureau [mailto:[email protected]]
*Sent:* Tuesday, December 06, 2011 5:12 AM
*To:* Mr Guy
*Subject:* BBB Complaint Case#22318806(Ref#14-22527673-22318806-3-200)

Thank you for contacting Better Business Bureau regarding your complaint. We are here to support and help both consumers and businesses. We received your complaint on December 5, 2011. It was reviewed by one of our specialists and has been forwarded to the business for their response. Please notify us immediately if the business resolves your complaint.

Your complaint has been applied to the following business:
*Pellet Grill Outlet*
1720 Willamette Falls Dr
West Linn, OR 97068-4546

For your convenience, you may check the status of this complaint anytime at https://www.bbb.org/alaskaoregonwesternwashington/complaintreply/c


Again, thank you for contacting your BBB.

Sincerely,
Better Business Bureau
Alaska, Oregon & Western Washington
Complaint Department


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 6, 2011)

TraegerNut

I sent you a PM

Todd


----------



## YoderGuy (Dec 14, 2011)

*Update;*

*From:* Better Business Bureau
*Sent:* Wednesday, December 14, 2011 5:18 AM
*To:* Mr Guy
*Subject:* BBB Complaint Case#22318806(Ref#14-22527673-22318806-6-15100)

Thank you for contacting Better Business Bureau regarding your complaint. We are here to support and help both consumers and businesses. We received your complaint on December 5, 2011, and have attempted to contact the company at the following address:

Pellet Grill Outlet
1720 Willamette Falls Dr
West Linn, OR 97068-4546

The mail we sent to this company was returned as *undeliverable*. If you can provide a current mailing address, we will be happy to attempt to contact this company again. For your convenience, you may respond to and view the details of this complaint anytime at https://www.bbb.org/alaskaoregonwesternwashington/complaintreply/c

Please use the following to log in:

Case ID: *22318806*


Again, thank you for contacting your BBB.

Sincerely,

Better Business Bureau
Serving Alaska, Oregon & Western Washington
Complaint Department

*This e-mail address is not a monitored account, please do not respond to this e-mail. If you need to contact us about your complaint, please e-mail us at [email protected].
And the website is down


----------



## YoderGuy (Dec 14, 2011)

[h2]Anyone know if American Broadleaf is still up there and in business? [/h2][h2]This guy has stopped communicating with me
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





[/h2]
*From:* Richard Lightowler [mailto:[email protected]]
*Sent:* Monday, October 24, 2011 4:05 PM
*To:* Guy
*Subject:* Re: Your order has been received!

Hi Guy,

Your order should have shipped last week.  I will check into it and if it did not go out, I will make sure it goes out.

Rich.   

Richard Lightowler
Business Affairs
American Broadleaf
Portland OR, 97202

CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE: This message and any attachments to it are intended for use only by the addressee(s), and may contain privileged or confidential information. If you are not the intended recipient, you are not authorized to read, print, copy or disseminate this message or any attachments to it, or to take any action based on them. If you have received this message in error, please notify me immediately and permanently delete the original and any copy of this message.


----------



## warpath (Dec 15, 2011)

Traegernut, I just found out (on another forum) American Broad Leaf was a private label for PGO.. looks like you cannot get any help there..

so sorry

Dave


----------



## YoderGuy (Dec 15, 2011)

warpath said:


> Traegernut, I just found out (on another forum) American Broad Leaf was a private label for PGO.. looks like you cannot get any help there..
> 
> so sorry
> 
> Dave










I hope these folks sleep well at night.

I cannot be the only person they left holding the bag, uh empty bag that is.

'Richard Lightowler' <[email protected]>

'Heidi Hansen CEO' <[email protected]>

[email protected]

Keep your eyes open, should these bums try to open another business.


----------



## shannon1017 (Dec 21, 2011)

Your $$ went up Richard's nose!

Bought a Memphis Advantage on 6/15 through PGO. They charged my card the full amount immediately (same day). I was excited because I just knew my grill was on the way. No one charges your card until they can provide you with a tracking # and the unit leaves the door, right? Well, wrong! No tracking #. Finally spoke to Customer Service on 7/19 still no grill and no tracking #. He assured me that it was being shipped from MN and I would get a tracking # in a few days via email. By 7/29 still no tracking # and no grill and no response from PGO. By now they have been leveraging my money for 6 weeks. I surfed the web to find the manufacturer in MN that Brian had mentioned and I found them! I left a message which was promptly returned by the GM of Hearthland Products who supplies the Memphis Grill to dealers across the US including PGO. 

Bob Borgerding

General Manager

Hearthland Products, LLC

9111 Grand Ave S

Bloomington, MN 55420

Well, Bob could not have been kinder. He was a breath of fresh air! Bob sent me to work with another one of his dealers called Big Poppa Smokers. They placed my order and shipped out same day. They matched the PGO offer and they were just so kind. I got a complete refund from my credit card and the new grill is on the way.

I learned that the CEO of PGO was arrested for cocaine possession last week.


----------



## YoderGuy (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, all I lost was not enough to get him through happy hour if that is his drug of choice.

What a smug look on his face, having his mug plastered on the internet for the world to see is repayment enough for me.





Richard!        
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guess posting his photo here would be bad form.......







So, I will just leave it at this, after all, this is a food forum.


----------



## frosty (Dec 22, 2011)

There are still good vendors out there doing great, honest, work on a daily basis.  Others take advantage.  I have always had good luck, you just have to keep requesting help. 

Glad to hear at least some good news.


----------



## YoderGuy (Dec 22, 2011)

Frosty said:


> There are still good vendors out there doing great, honest, work on a daily basis.  Others take advantage.  I have always had good luck, you just have to keep requesting help.
> 
> Glad to hear at least some good news.




This is the first time for me, never had anything like this happen before, guess that was why I was so slow to react.  I kept thinking, "they will ship it soon, I understand"

what I did not understand was he was shorting up the money I sent him, not making BBQ Pellets


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 22, 2011)

FYI

This is from a good friend of mine in the Portland area who used to work for Traeger has had some dealings with PGO. The PGO owner was arrested on drug charges.

Deadwood biofuels BBQ pellets is out of business also. I have 100 lbs of their pellets and they suck in a pellet pooper, but work great in my AMZNPS


----------



## shannon1017 (Dec 22, 2011)

This is the link to his mug shot and arrest report for cocaine possession:

http://www.bustedmugshots.com/oregon/portland/richard-w-lightowler/12222722


----------



## YoderGuy (Mar 8, 2012)

Amazing, simply Amazing,

And no attempt to contact me and fill my outstanding order

*From:* [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
*Sent:* Thursday, March 08, 2012 10:54 AM

*Subject:* PGO One Day Warehouse PELLET SALE! Saturday, March 10th 10am-2pm








*Saturday March 10th,  10AM-2PM only!*

*PGO Pellet Grill Outlet* is having a one day only *CLOSE-OUT SALE* on all of our remaining American Broadleaf BBQ Wood Pellets at our* warehouse on 2929 SE Powell Blvd in Portland!*

American Broadleaf 50/50 Ultra Blend - *Only $6 a bag!!*
American Broadleaf Pure 100 - *Only $7.50 a bag!*
180-LV Controllers - $80
American Made Igniters - $20
Spices, Sauces - $2-$4
*NOTE: these prices are for pick-up only, no shipping, cash or check only - NO CREDIT CARDS*

*Stock: *
50/50 Cherry and Apple
PURE 100 Cherry, Apple, Maple and Alder

American Broadleaf[emoji]8482[/emoji] offers the true wood flavor that comes from 100% hardwood all grown, harvested and packaged here in the USA.  American Broadleaf[emoji]8482[/emoji] was founded by BBQ enthusiasts like you who take pride in smoking, grilling and barbecuing their food the way it was meant to be done – using pure wood. Impress your family and friends with the most flavorful foods cooked over the most flavorful wood.

*Stop by our warehouse between 10AM and 2 PM this Saturday March 10th* to get a great deal on pellets, American made igniters and 180-LV Digital Control Boards.

Questions? Directions? *email **[email protected]*

PGO
2929 SE Powell Blvd
Warehouse A
Portland, OR 97202
*Saturday March 10th,  10AM-2PM only*


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 9, 2012)

What a mess and rip off, so sorry to hear the bad deal. I think I'd be sending this new address to the BBB since the previous address for them was no longer valid. I just googled it and they have a new website: http://pelletgrilloutlet.com/home

The site also states they have a new and relaunched FB page https://www.facebook.com/pelletgrilloutlet?sk=app_2373072738

Their website says they have a new location in Portland-Towler's Market, which seems to be out of business and has a different address than the one on the website. There's a forum and everything on the new website. The worst part is they are still doing internet business and people can place orders-Apparently they have no shame!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 10, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> What a mess and rip off, so sorry to hear the bad deal. I think I'd be sending this new address to the BBB since the previous address for them was no longer valid. I just googled it and they have a new website: http://pelletgrilloutlet.com/home
> 
> The site also states they have a new and relaunched FB page https://www.facebook.com/pelletgrilloutlet?sk=app_2373072738
> 
> Their website says they have a new location in Portland-Towler's Market, which seems to be out of business and has a different address than the one on the website. There's a forum and everything on the new website. The worst part is they are still doing internet business and people can place orders-Apparently they have no shame!




Yeah how bout it. Time to call my friend or see if i can get a hold of Anna.

Hey i see meself on their page....YIKES


----------

